# Radeon X1800 Voltage Measuring Points



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2005)

Show article


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 5, 2005)

Where?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 5, 2005)

he gotta find em still...

btw nice pics wizz... lets see some torture now


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=76137
I think on the second page he says voltage is software controlled. Presumably there is also a hardmod but it's a little unneccesary.


----------



## intel igent (Oct 8, 2005)

let the fun begin


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 8, 2005)

Yep - sure is good news. I'd rather not have to do more hardmods as I've already broken a X850XTPE and one of my 7800GTXs by repeated resoldering.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 9, 2005)

i added the images here so that people can help work them out .. i didnt have time to do any tests with my card yet


----------



## Dynamic (Dec 8, 2005)

I thought you can add voltages by software with the X1000 series now? Which ATI TOOL beta that has the added voltages for the X1000 series, beta 8? 1.1-1.3v or something...


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi can anyone tell me whats for C139 back on the card?
Im asking cuz I damaged it


----------



## ganescha (Jun 8, 2006)

I realy need a vmod on this card.. have flashed with XL bios and everything and i can change volt in ATI tool and iam getting more volt on the board acording to my multimeter, but if i try to raise it over 1.2 the card locks in 3dmark and ATitool scan. I have emailed you Wizzard about this so please look in your mail box and tell me what you think. Many others have the same problem with this volt bug. no problem at raising the volt and the volt is raising on the board but its like its not getting all the way to the core.


----------

